# Issues with portupgrade



## Delmania (Feb 17, 2010)

Greetings all, I am fairly new user of FreeBSD, and I have been running into an issue with the portupgrade utility.  It seems to stuck when compiling certain files.  For example, during the process of updating Qt, the system sat compiling the unixmake.cpp file for around 10 hours.  Is this normal for this process? Before running the utility, I make sure to use portsclean to clean out unnecessary files as well as cvsup to ensure my ports collection is up to date.


----------

